

Ask HN: Best Use for Spare Domain Names - WadeWilliams

So I've accumulated quite the portfolio of worthless domain names. They're all top level domains so I suppose they aren't worthless - but I can't sell them for anything.<p>I'm trying to determine the best use for these names. Right now I have many of them pointing to my active website(s).<p>If I got a few generic keyword related articles together, built a few pages and give myself back links from some of these domains, would that be a bad thing? Would adsense get rid of me?<p>PS I know there was a similar ask HN thread posted about what you're doing with your unused domain names, but I'm having a hard time using google or searchyc to locate it.
======
WadeWilliams
I really posted this with the hopes of having some discussion about the
validity of slapping together a few generic websites to squat on these domains
that I own and build some back links to some other sites.

Does any one have any feedback to that degree, good or bad?

------
WillyF
You could list them here and see if anyone else could use them.

~~~
WadeWilliams
I've seen the trade domains threads here on HN. The domains I have are all
niche related so I really don't think there'd be any interest.

~~~
jason_slack
Try us. I have a collection of names as well..

------
gauravgupta
I had a few as well. I posted them on Twitter as a "free giveaway" but with a
catch - Justify the domain name with a good app and take it :)

------
cromulent
<http://www.idlingdomains.com/>

~~~
WadeWilliams
Thanks for the link. I actually already had that site open in the next tab
over from this thread. Good stuff.

------
JamesDB
May as well list them here. Could find a taker.

